# Couple duck calls



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 19, 2015)

After making my first one, I had ordered a couple premade inserts and figured I'd make them too. One of my friends wanted one of the cross cut cocobolo, I had a goose call I did with a piece of red mallee Burl. I also finally casted a piece of red mallee that I thought turned out really cool. I went duck hunting the first time this past weekend and I gave the casted call to the guy who took us since he didn't want gas money or anything and did most of the work.
C&C welcome

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## SENC (Jan 19, 2015)

Those are purty, Joe!


----------

